# Lower Back pain, harsh odor, constipation



## Belikeb4 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lately i been suffering from lower back pain especially from the left side i feel pressure coming from my rectum all day and at times it feels like gas bubbles poppin down there and when i do have a bowel movement i usually have to wait a while and it feels like all of it didnt head for the exit, my stools seem soft and not fully formed so the rest of the day It's my rectum Feels like a volcano tryin to erupt but nothing seems to go down and worst of all i have a harsh fecal odor which i beleive is coming from my rectum even though my anus is clean with both tp and wet wipes and no signs of stains

i have had blood tests a colonoscopy and everything seems normal except for a couple small internal hemrroihds wich they say its nothing to worry about

Rectal exam performed by a general surgeon he said that i likely have levator ani syndrome told me to take sitz bath twice a day which i do but it only find relief for about 20 minutes

Seen a gastroenterologist told me to drink alot of water and metamucil twice a day and when i have mentioned the odor problem they said its all in my head which believe me it's not

So basically my life is hell and especially with this odor problem that i know my neighbors upstairs can't stand worst of it I can't personally smell it so I don't know when to bust out the febreeze but i know its there because I overheard them metion it and when I step into a room I could hear their kids rushing out and also my dogs do my co workers do so basically i have no peace of mind so if anyone got any advice to how to cope with this curse or how to atleast make my home breathable I would be grateful


----------



## Emita (Jul 6, 2015)

I am sorry to say that I don't have a solution to this. But I wanted to respond because I have many, many symptoms similar to yours, including pain in my lower left abdomen, as well as in my lower left back, major gas that never seems to really go away, no matter how many bowel movements I have in a day, and the feeling of a never-emptied intestinal tract (like I'm experiencing right now)..( Gross, I know...







). I also feel like there is something wrong with my sphincter muscles because it doesn't matter how hard I try to hold in my gas or attempt to move it to other parts of my intestine. Gas is always leaking out of me, without my desire, in small amounts, 99% of the time silently...I'm at a loss of what to do. I work at a job where I can't just rush off to the bathroom EVERY time I feel the urge to pass gas. And even when I have a bm, like I said, I still feel VERY gassy. I wish for both of our sakes there were an easy answer to all of this. It is horrendous to deal with on a daily basis. I feel like I got a faulty set of bowels that I'd just like to turn in for a new set. Sighh...Again, I'm so sorry this is what you have to deal with, as I'm sure it's even worse than what I experience. And it's disheartening and then some when people tell you you're making it all up or that , "It's just something you're eating probably" . My doctor has told me to drink more water , too, which sounds easy in theory but isn't that easy, tbh. Sigh...Maybe another person on here has an answer that would work. We just got to keep our heads up and keep searching for an answer. It's not easy, but we can keep going!!! Stay strong!!


----------



## Belikeb4 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you Emita and I know what you mean i also wish I could just trade these faulty parts away for new ones . I remember when this first started it started with me having alot of gas and i was not a gassy person at all and I worked in a barnes and noble at the time so i couldn't just pass wind with all the females and people there at first I thought maybe i just ate something that upset me from the cafeteria but the feeling of pressure kept coming even after bowel movements. I also believe its partly due to weaken anal sphincters because even though I don't go to the bathroom i smell really bad so I feel like my muscles down there are not fully containing everything like I shouldn't smell this bad if I haven't had a bowel movement. I have a doctor appointment at the end of the month and i will ask if there anything That could be done to strengthen the muscles down there besides kegel exercise. Hope you have better days


----------

